# Merry Christmas



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say an early "Merry Christmas" and a very happy and healthy 2011, to all who use the forum as may not have chance later due to being away for Christmas.We shall be over there to live in the Costa Calida at long last, the first week in January. Not sure how long it will take to set up the phone/internet but will catch up with you when its sorted. 
Thanks to you all for your help over the past few months, special thanks to Gus! cannot tell you how much your information has helped us. Kindest regards, Jackie and Ian xxxx lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thats really sweet!!! I hope you have a lovely christmas too, albeit a busy one if you're about to move here!! I'm going back to the UK to be with the family for christmas - snow/ airport strikes willing. Please let us know how you're settling once you have internet etc

jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> thats really sweet!!! I hope you have a lovely christmas too, albeit a busy one if you're about to move here!! I'm going back to the UK to be with the family for christmas - snow/ airport strikes willing. Please let us know how you're settling once you have internet etc
> 
> jo xxx


Hope the weather will be kind to you Jo,so that you can make the journey. Its wonderful to be with family at Christmas,that is why we are not moving over till early January. Think we will have a very emotional Christmas though!Thanks for all your wonderful help:clap2:

Love Jaxx xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Weather permitting jaja... with more to come I really hope you get back Jo. Mother is coming out next week to be with us for Christmas but I am concerned about the snow. If her flight is cancelled we will have to have her wrapped up in brown paper and shipped euro express with DHL... they always seem to deliver on time whatever the weather... even when ryanair cant take off... DHL always find a way jaja


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& a very merry christmas & a happy new year to you & your husband & family. Let's hope that it all goes smoothly for you & look forward to meeting up sometime.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good Luck with your move,

Hepa


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> & a very merry christmas & a happy new year to you & your husband & family. Let's hope that it all goes smoothly for you & look forward to meeting up sometime.


Will take you up on that Gus, like i said many thanks for all your help over the past months and merry Xmas to you and your wife xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What an exciting time for you. Perhaps I can teach you a new verb 

*Estrenar*

It means to do or use something for the first time. You're going to be *estrenando* house, country, year - everything at the same time!



Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What an exciting time for you. Perhaps I can teach you a new verb
> 
> *Estrenar*
> 
> ...


I know its almost too exciting to bear! Thanks for the verb! will try to remember it x


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Just wanted to say an early "Merry Christmas" and a very happy and healthy 2011, to all who use the forum as may not have chance later due to being away for Christmas.We shall be over there to live in the Costa Calida at long last, the first week in January. Not sure how long it will take to set up the phone/internet but will catch up with you when its sorted.
> Thanks to you all for your help over the past few months, special thanks to Gus! cannot tell you how much your information has helped us. Kindest regards, Jackie and Ian xxxx lane:


Hope you have an excellent Xmas, New Year and a safe journey over in January - bet your more excited about the move than opening any Xmas pressies lol


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Hope you have an excellent Xmas, New Year and a safe journey over in January - bet your more excited about the move than opening any Xmas pressies lol


Yes indeed,although there are many emotions going on in my head at the moment!

What fantastic folk you all are, bless you. x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas, a happy, prosperous & above all, healthy new year to you all:yo:

Right, that's the mushy bit over:












Doggy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Merry Christmas, a happy, prosperous & above all, healthy new year to you all:yo:
> 
> Right, that's the mushy bit over:
> 
> ...


Ha ha!!!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Merry Christmas, a happy, prosperous & above all, healthy new year to you all:yo:
> 
> Right, that's the mushy bit over:
> 
> ...


Love it xx:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Felices fiestas everyone - I don't do mushy, Tom Lehrer sums up my views on Christmas (below), but you're a great bunch and I wish you all a happy and peaceful 2011! eace:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Feliz Navidad y un Prospero Ano Neuvo!


----------

